# 6 and a half hour fly



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Alright, as a little background which some may already know. I picked up over 20 new birds recently. Finally got them settled and trap trained, had everyone trap in last night, they only been out a handful of times. Shoed most of the out at about 6:30, Some havent figured out how to kite up yet, i have a lot of young birds, but i did have a kite of about 20 birds, i think two dropped earlier and then at about 12:15 i had 11 drop giving me 5 hour time. I think thats pretty good for being cooped up for as long as they have been. 7 kept flying, 6 were my birds from before who were only getting a little over one hour till summer hit hard and really cut them back. Well those 6 then one bird i got from down my street pull out. They dropped at about 1:05 to give a 6 and half hour time. 600% increase from before haha. Im sure time will get better and better up until summer of next year. I didnt have complete eye on them in the beginning 2 hours but i know they didnt land because if they did and took back off some would have stayed behind. Tomorrow i will go again to see. I wasn't excepting any length of time today. None of the birds even came down panting


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

good news Print.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Pretty cool.


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

what do you feed them?


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

great news bro


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice job. 6.5 hours is not bad for that number of birds up.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, I feed my birds a good mix, high protein. I don't feed like some others who may just feed barley and wheat. They gets complete diet. Yeah hopefully I'll get better time in the future. A friend out here who came from long island said they can't fly long out here and he had 13 hour birds before. Someone else was talking to my brother about them and said he bought 16 hour birds brought them here to desert and could only get a couple hour. I'll see what happens


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

i have 6 tipplers. how do i make them fly that long? i feed them barley, wheat, corn, and something that looks like wheat but shorter and wider.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

We don't do anything special with the feed. They eat once daily in the evening. .75 oz each. They get a well balanced seed mix with moderate protein (Leach royal race). The breeders and yb's eat a high protein,fat and fiber diet from Excello called Omega conditioner/breeder 
They eat twice a day.

How do your fly? Do you fly them daily? Lots of things can play a role.
That 6.5 hrs is also a high for us and not anything we see often..


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

i fly them every 2 days. my tipplers fly like my racing pigeons. and they only fly for like 3-5 minutes.


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

i fly them every 2 days. my tipplers fly like my racing pigeons. and they only fly for like 3-5 minutes.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

You have pictures of them?
There are a couple things coming to mind as to why they may not be flying.
1. They are old, old birds and never flew before you got them.
2. They aren't Tipplers at all.
3. You're feeding them so much feed they are too fat.

Tell us more about them.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Good **** Logan. My high fliers are not going so good at the moment, My rollers fly higher and longer ....... They still roll well so I'm still happy.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, feels like awhile ago, well October is awhile ago. Started flying my birds just full kit now at about 25 birds. I only have 3 birds which have been here and flying since around march last year. The rest went to breeding or sold. Started homing those three along with two other of my own now. I want to get a small kit of homing tipplers going. Ive just got them going now, taking them out slowly. Did a half mile and a mile toss from south. I'll slowly work them out in a circular motion. No racing homers in with them so I want to take things slowly. That and I like the kit of birds and have a greater attachment to them than say a group of 40 2 month old blue bar homers. I only want probably 30 miles max. Not looking go driving 100 miles for fun.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Homing in tipplers/high fliers is something I may look into doing in the future. We had a competition here last year where there were about 35 birds, and around 20 people involved. Some people put in 1 bird, and some put in 2. They were all released at one point, I didn't agree with the competition since I knew a lot of birds would be getting lost. A bird a friend of mine and I bred won the competition and flew for about 7 hours. Which was great since it was the youngest bird in the competition. There were a bout 15 lost birds in the competition, but our bird ended up flying home 20 kilometers home and we thought it was amazing. You just need to find that 1 hen, and that 1 cock that have good homing ability and breed from them. After than line breed them and you'll have a nice family of homing tipplers going


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Can someone point me to some good sources for training high fliers? I have read a bit but cannot find much more.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe I have some saved on my PC somewhere. I'll dig around for it in the morning tomorrow. I haven't really used any written material myself since I've raised high fliers/tipplers. It's basically been a trial and error method and hearing stuff from other fanciers, but I will see what I can find


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

_Watch as my focus slowly moves until I'm completely on different subjects than I started _




Gurbir said:


> Homing in tipplers/high fliers is something I may look into doing in the future. We had a competition here last year where there were about 35 birds, and around 20 people involved. Some people put in 1 bird, and some put in 2. They were all released at one point, I didn't agree with the competition since I knew a lot of birds would be getting lost. A bird a friend of mine and I bred won the competition and flew for about 7 hours. Which was great since it was the youngest bird in the competition. There were a bout 15 lost birds in the competition, but our bird ended up flying home 20 kilometers home and we thought it was amazing. You just need to find that 1 hen, and that 1 cock that have good homing ability and breed from them. After than line breed them and you'll have a nice family of homing tipplers going


I'm not looking to specialize. That and I think all tipplers can do what I'm asking. Not sure if I would ever train all my birds or not. Will have to think about it



NZ Pigeon said:


> Can someone point me to some good sources for training high fliers? I have read a bit but cannot find much more.


Not really much out there other than surfing around. Jack prescott has some info.

http://jack.tipplers.com/

How serious are you? I know what the "pros" do and thought about setting myself up bit decided not. With tipplers to get good time and train them you need a serious set up. You want your birds to sleep in indivually pens, you have to night train, some say you should only train one kit at a time. Your kit can only be 3-7 birds. Some say you shouldn't do more than 3. So to be serious you would be training anywhere from just 3 to I guess 3 kits of 7 for 21 birds. If it was me id never do 3 kits. I'd do 7 bird team to start and cut it in half or just remove half once I found the best. That's the other thing. People will tell you how to fly good birds. They don't tell you how to quickly judge all your breeders. So things start to become very upratical. That's competition flying. Oh and you want to have about 20 rollers for your 3-7 bird kit.

If you want to know what I do that's completely different. I just large kits flying overhead. The longer the better ill have to see the limits. Tipplers are the worst droppers ever I think. I mean they give you an hour in the rules to drop your birds. Even then many will fail. So you may be able to find your best just by the one which do stay up the longest, guess your also have your worse droppers. Sometimes I've seen my kit just " drop off" the weak birds when flying low then take back up.

Training will all depend on what you want really. I want long flying birds, that fly in a tight kit, and in many different phenotypes flying *low* for long periods of time. I never flown a true high flying fly so can't judge them. My birds are young birds for the most part and I'm countiunally adding freshly weaned birds. New blood tends to not want to venture up as much as older birds I think. Anyways when they are up in the pens it's nice to see them. I guess it's a feat to achieve but I like seeing them, having them way up quickly becomes boring. Having them low is much more interesting plus the people around me seem to really enjoy them. Something more interested than horses I think which are all around me. Though I would like an ostrich to ride... Now that would really get people... But I'm digressing a bit too much.


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

well. i'm sure they are tipplers. i feed them twice a day. 8 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon. they're not old. when i bought them they still didn't know how to fly. and that was last december. here are some photos og them.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well most people don't fly birds on a full stomach...
However others say they should have a little food.
I have been pondering twice day feedings for my birds.

I would cut them to once daily in the evening and see if that helps.
It shouldn't take long to see results.


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

starting tomorrow i will start feeding them once a day...
last question. let's say i will fly them in the morning. should i fly them hungry? because feeding time is still in the evening. or should i feed them a little? sorry for so many questions. i'm just 16.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

No problem with the questions. My brother and I just started keeping birds this time last year so we still have questions as well.
A lot to the hobby.
If you need help with the pics you can send them to me and I will post them.
I usually use photobucket to host them and link from there.

Yeah we only feed in the evening and usually fly early am.
so I can tell you they will be fine. FWIW we feed our Tips .75 oz per bird daily (twice for breeders).


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

what time exactly? and how much is .75 oz? 1 tbsp? 2?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I find it best to feed them late in the day. I feed based on sunset so of course it changes throughout the year. I like to feed around 30 minutes before sunset but have fed at sunset as well.

Now if you are feeding these Tipplers with other varieties of pigeon in the same loft you need to take things into consideration.
.75 ounces for instances would not work feeding Homers. They TMU require around 1 oz. Tipplers being smaller eat less. Modenas are probably closer to 2 oz if not more.

We use to feed an all you can eat buffet once daily. Meaning we would fill the feeder and lay it out. Let them eat till finished and remove. However when doing this method they will pick and choose which seeds to eat and toss.
Now they eat everything including the corn!
Makes a difference in the long run on seed cost.

Here is how you can figure out how much to feed without a scale.
Put your feed out and when the birds are done remove and dump into some sort of container. We use juice jugs with the tops cut off. Mark a line and there you go.
I would give them a little extra the first few times to make sure this is what they are eating.

Here are a couple pictures of .75oz for you.
In each pic I flattened the seed out to make it level.
Oh yeah, it does come out to two level table spoons.
It barely filled the second tbsp so make sure it is level.

*USD*









*Toilet Paper*


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Print Tippler said:


> _Watch as my focus slowly moves until I'm completely on different subjects than I started _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am serious about having them flying long buy I do not care for competition. I am going to take some of the ideas from the pros and apply them but not go as hard out as they do


----------



## ughpaolo (Nov 19, 2011)

AZCorbin said:


> I find it best to feed them late in the day. I feed based on sunset so of course it changes throughout the year. I like to feed around 30 minutes before sunset but have fed at sunset as well.
> 
> Now if you are feeding these Tipplers with other varieties of pigeon in the same loft you need to take things into consideration.
> .75 ounces for instances would not work feeding Homers. They TMU require around 1 oz. Tipplers being smaller eat less. Modenas are probably closer to 2 oz if not more.
> ...




thanks man. appreciate your help.


----------



## aslam4334 (Aug 9, 2012)

Dear sir can u please help me to get good pearl white eyes high flyer tumbler for breeding or for sale please help please send me some picture of the pigeon for please contact [email protected] Thankyou!!


----------

